# Gold in other electric parts?



## Kirin (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, I am new (like most of us) at this gold searching. My question is: Is there gold in other electric parts like Relays, ABS brakes.... If someone has any info I will be thankful. By the way I am from Bosnia and Herzegovina, we have a lot of e-waste lying around and I just need to know what to search. No one is trying to recycle them. Thank you.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Dec 14, 2012)

Kirin, Hello and get ready to learn everything...in about 10-20 years of reading and experimenting..
A good start is to get ideas on where to look and for what. Read through this grouping of posts, Where to find scrap. There is alot of reading so start from the beginning and read through and you will find what you seek. My basic thought is if it is electrically used, it has connections. Also it has metals that pay to recycle. Steel is everywhere as well as copper and aluminum so make some good $$$ from that and always look for circuit boards and connections.
BS.


----------



## Kirin (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you, now I saw that I asked a question that has an answer thru reading posts of this forum. Can someone tell me the easiest way how to get out all chips and transformers..(parts) on motherbord? I will be thankful.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 15, 2012)

With the risk of sounding like a broken record...
https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Agoldrefiningforum.com+removing+components+from+circuit+boards
or
https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Agoldrefiningforum.com+depopulating+circuit+boards

Seek and you will find! 

/Göran


----------



## Pantherlikher (Dec 15, 2012)

Best answer you could have gotten. 
However, I would not even think about depopulating boards at this time.
Collect and find everything that might contain something. And READ, READ, READ.....
BS. 
Still in search of everything.......and anything.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree with Pantherlikher, I collected scraps for years before I first started with silver. Gold took me another 20 years of collecting scrap before I found this forum. I have just recently started to refine all what I have collected.

No hurry to process, but recovering components and concentrating your scrap is a good thing to do while reading.

Personally I only pick the best parts of the PCB:s, leaving enough of goodies so I can sell it to the scrap yard. I'm picking fingers, RAM, gold plated pins, BGA-chips (north bridge) and cpu:s. I've a hard time enough to keep pace with all scrap that I go through.

/Göran


----------

